# Game Thread: Sunday Nov. 27 Pacers @ Clippers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (7-4) - Los Angeles Clippers (9-3)*

*Time*: 3:30 Eastern
*Venue*: Staples Center
*TV*: WB4
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Freddie Jones | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Scot Pollard

*Key Reserves:*























Austin Croshere | Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Sam Cassell | Cutttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

*Key Reserves:*























Chris Wilcox | Quinton Ross | Daniel Ewing

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 5-2
Road: 2-2
Overall: 7-4

Los Angeles Clippers
Home: 5-0
Road: 4-3
Overall: 9-3*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 30 points in last game








- 23.6 ppg in last 5 games








- 23.2 ppg in last 5 games


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Achilles 

Clippers- 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Elton Brand vs Jermaine O'Neal

Both Jermaine O'Neal and Elton Brand have had superb seasons thus far. Brand is the better defender and rebounder, while O'Neal is the better scorer. With Jeff Foster out, watch for Brand to dominate Indiana on the boards, while also providing tough defense on Jermaine. Whoever wins this matchup should also win the game.

Pacers 92
Clippers 87


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This will probably be a close game, I'm not too positive about it, but I'm going to pick the Pacers.

Pacers 94
Clippers 91


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Predictions for the game:

Ron Artest's wrist does not allow him to play
Stephen Jackson gets benched for the game by Rick Carlisle
Jamaal Tinsley injures his ankle, and will be out for 2 weeks
Jonathan Bender dresses for the game, but then hurts himself in pre-game warm-ups


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Ron Artest's wrist does not allow him to play
> Stephen Jackson gets benched for the game by Rick Carlisle
> Jamaal Tinsley injures his ankle, and will be out for 2 weeks
> Jonathan Bender dresses for the game, but then hurts himself in pre-game warm-ups


you forgot the pacers getting crashed on their own board and missing way to many FT's ..... ^^


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

back2newbelf said:


> you forgot the pacers getting crashed on their own board and missing way to many FT's ..... ^^


What I was posted was supposed to be a joke in the sense of "everything that can go wrong, will". Getting outrebounded, turning the ball over, and missing FT's are given.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

HUGE QUESTION:

Will the Pacers see the Clippers as a nobody... or a somebody? 

Because we all know that we will win against the best... and lose to the worst. The Clips are playing great this year... and right now are one of the best teams out there. But will the Pacers play up to them... or see them as an easy win and not bring their game? I am gonna call a win for us... they gotta be angry about the loss last night.

93-84 Pacers win... I hope!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

P.S. - Will Ron really not be available tomorrow? I thought it would have just been last night off for him... his injury is not serious at all... and we know we are gonna need him for this one.


P.P.S - Man, Cassell is one ewgly MF!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> P.S. - Will Ron really not be available tomorrow? I thought it would have just been last night off for him... his injury is not serious at all... and we know we are gonna need him for this one.


Nothing is really known about his injury. He's going to have an MRI on it today, and if the results are okay, he should play tomorrow. Although, some posters on other sites said that Slick treated the injury as if Artest would be out a while, so maybe he knows something we don't.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I just don't see how a bruised wrist could keep him out long... but those wrists of his do take some serious punishment in the paint this year... might be smart to be cautious.


P.S. - Slick knows alot we don't... that guys been around the Pacers for like 200 years right?  Gotta love Bobby... He was prolly the nicest... most down to earth fixture around Conseco that I met last year. It did not seem like I was talking to a legend... just an average Joe...

Bobby's the man!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> I just don't see how a bruised wrist could keep him out long... but those wrists of his do take some serious punishment in the paint this year... might be smart to be cautious.


Whenever I have my wrist bent in an awkward position for a while, it causes some pain, and even hurts for days. I've had a few cramps in my wrist, also, which hurt a lot. I'm sure a sprain, or even a bruise, is really hurting Ron. I've tried playing basketball with my wrist in a lot of pain, and even dribbling is hard, much less shooting.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I've tried playing basketball with my wrist in a lot of pain, and even dribbling is hard, much less shooting.


Good point... Ron has played through some pretty painful injuries in the past... this has to be hurting him something awful for him to not play through it.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Who know's what we'll see, buy I'll guess a win.

Pacers 97

Clippers 94


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Clippers are a good team. With a good winning percentage. So we win 

95-91 Pacers.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Clippers are a good team. With a good winning percentage. So we win
> 
> 95-91 Pacers.


Yeah... but will the Pacers view them as the Clippers throughout history... or the current squad... 

Man this is messed up!

We have to be the first team in history that you can judge a win or loss by how good or bad the opposition is... being that we will beat the best... and get beat by the worst. Sad... I just don't know how good a chance we have of winning a 'ship when this is the case. I know that we will be bringing our A game in the playoffs... but it does not speak well to the mentality of our team when we get beat by the worst teams in the league... and whip on some of the best.

We can most definately win it this year... but we need to show a lot more heart to ever be champions.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 104
clippers 87

we need to bounce back.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

99-71 Clippers... this will be an ugly game that, along with a nasty West Coast road trip where we go 2-3 (making us 9-8 on the year), forces Bird and the Don to pull the trigger on a trade. If I were them I'd send Jack to Memphis for Shane Battier. I'd include Pollard for a contract if it would help get it done. Battier would be perfect for our team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> *99-71 Clippers*... this will be an ugly game that, along with a nasty West Coast road trip where we go 2-3 (making us 9-8 on the year), forces Bird and the Don to pull the trigger on a trade. If I were them I'd send Jack to Memphis for Shane Battier. I'd include Pollard for a contract if it would help get it done. Battier would be perfect for our team.



gladly i'll take that final score :biggrin: but that won't happen. With Rebraca out, my Clips have absolutely no post presence besides EB, and that being the case, when JO's in and EB's sitting, i expect JO to get the ball and just own Wilcox or McCarty in the post. 

EB and JO might be the match up to look for, but IMO tinsley vs cassell will determine the winner. Both these PG's need to get everyone involved and not look to score or start runs. that being said, Cass vs Tinsley is the Key Match-Up imo. 

anyways my prediction: 
Pacers: 104
Clippers: 97


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> gladly i'll take that final score :biggrin: but that won't happen. With Rebraca out, my Clips have absolutely no post presence besides EB, and that being the case, when JO's in and EB's sitting, i expect JO to get the ball and just own Wilcox or McCarty in the post.
> 
> EB and JO might be the match up to look for, but IMO tinsley vs cassell will determine the winner. Both these PG's need to get everyone involved and not look to score or start runs. that being said, Cass vs Tinsley is the Key Match-Up imo.
> 
> ...


If we don't have Artest there is no way that we win this one. We are hurting bad already with Foster out. No way J.O. can battle Brand on the boards alone, so we have to dominate with defense and scoring. I'm calling for a Clipper win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> If we don't have Artest there is no way that we win this one. We are hurting bad already with Foster out. No way J.O. can battle Brand on the boards alone, so we have to dominate with defense and scoring. I'm calling for a Clipper win.


 oh wow whens the last time 2 opposing fans have been arguing about how the other team will win? lol

anyways, if Artest is out, yes it will be a toss up, which i still go with Indy. Brand will get his 20/10, like every night, but that's not the game determining stat for Clips, they need Cassell to have a good night, not a 3/16 or 1/10 FG night with like 3 dimes. Brand and Maggette will more then likely get theres, but will Kaman, Mobley, Cassell and the bench be consistent? if they do play well, then yes we might win, BUT, our depth up front is thin and if JO is in with EB out in the beggining of the fourth during Elton's usual rest, then Clips should be in trouble

Either way I will cheer the Clips on!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Normally I don't predict scores, but I just don't see us pulling it out today. I hope they prove me wrong though and regain some of my confidence.

Clippers: 101
Pacers: 89


----------



## Ukrainian Shark (Nov 14, 2005)

> Ron Artest (F) Ind should return from his bruised right wrist for Sunday's game, according to the Indianapolis Star. An MRI revealed no serious damage.


It's good!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ukrainian Shark said:


> It's good!



Thanks for the info, here's the link for those who want it:
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051127/SPORTS04/511270456/1088


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 98
Clippers: 94


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

lol @ Artest's haircut. 

Not looking good at the start though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> lol @ Artest's haircut.
> 
> Not looking good at the start though.


What haircut is he sporting?

And what a nice start.

10-2 Clippers with 9:40 left after we let up two back to back threes.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Nope, one of those threes was ruled a two.

9-4 Clippers after Jackson hits a 19 footer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> What haircut is he sporting?
> 
> And what a nice start.
> 
> 10-2 Clippers with 9:40 left after we let up two back to back threes.



look at the back of his head


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Still not playing defense. Jack is our hot hand right now with 8 points in the quarter on 4-7 shooting. Not a good looking quarter.


Clippers: 29
Pacers: 20

2:25 left in the first.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

There we go Saras! Way to hit a big three :biggrin: 

Wilcox misses, Artest lays it up. And a steal by Saras leads to a Freddie Jones layup.

Brand hits a shot and a free throw.

Artest with a 21 footer.

32-29 Clippers with 20 seconds left.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jasikeviscius is really looking sharp today.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> look at the back of his head



I live out in Boston, so I have to listen to the games, can't see him. Now I really wish that I could though haha.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrison is actually doing a nice job out there grabbing boards and he hasn't picked up a foul yet. So that's 6 rebounds for him without a foul, that's gotta be a record. We are getting outrebounded 24-19 though.

Granger has picked up a quick 3 fouls. And Jack, JO, and Croshere all have two a piece.

Cassell hits a pair of FTs, Artest misses a 19 footer, Cassell misses a 20 footer, Tinsley with the board, and that ends the half.

54-47 Clippers are up.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Come on Pacers 

58-58


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

One of the worst fast break fouls I've ever seen by Stephen Jackson.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

A nice layup by Artest gives us the lead by two. Granger is having a hard time on D tonight, just picked up his 4th foul in 9 minutes of play.

Brand hits both from the line. Tie game.

Cassell with the strip from O'Neal, and Singleton puts it in to put LA up by two.

Freddie with a nice steal, and Ronny for three!! Boom Baby!!!

Pacers 67
Clippers 66

2:47 left in the third


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And Ronny hits again with a 19 footer! Nicely done Ronny!

Kaman gets a layup.

JO misses a layup but gets the board and lays it back in. He gets fouled by Kaman but can't hit the FT for the 3 point play.

Artest with the steal, but misses a layup, Kaman with the board. O'Neal fouls him.

71-68 Pacers are up with 1:12 left in the third.


Brand hits a pair of FTs to cut our lead to one point.

Jax with the steal that leads to a shooting foul on Ewing. And Jax hits both FTs. Pacers go up by 3.

Maggette misses, and Freddie misses at the other end to end the quarter.

Pacers 73
Clippers 70

End of the third.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers are now up by 7 thanks to two free throws by Artest and a layup by Croshere to start the 4th.

77-70 with 9:56 left.

Let's go boys!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Singleton with two free throws.

Croshere with a tip-in.

Ewing with a three.

Clippers cut the lead to 4.

79-75 Pacers are up with 8:41 left.

Let's keep our cool guys and not have an emotional let down here.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Artest and Croshere with back to back threes. BOOM BABY!!! That's what I'm talking about!! Pacers go up by 10 with 7:03 left. Excellent shots, excellent shots. All we gotta do now is play some D.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Brand hits a 5-footer.

JO Misses, but Croshere gets the offensive board and gets fouled by Kaman.

O'Neal with a nice 14 footer! Back up by 10!

Kaman gets a second opportunity shot. Lead back down to 8.

Tinsley with a good drive, lead back to 10.

Brand hits again, back and fourth. Lead down to 8.

Indy Timeout.

Pacers 92
Clippers 84

3:59 left.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice Gamereport StephenJackson 

8 point, 4 minutes, don't give it away!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers miss alot of shots


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

4 point up, 1:37 to go...

COME ON!!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Croshere!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

4 points up, 4 seconds to go.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers win :banana: 

97-92


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

good win. Props to Croshere.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

reliefed :banana: good win


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nice Gamereport StephenJackson
> 
> 8 point, 4 minutes, don't give it away!!!



Thanks, sorry I missed the end, my internet crapped out.


But good win. Wasn't a great overall game, but we got the W. Croshere was huge for us tonight.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Clippers first home loss so good work


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Clippers first home loss so good work



I didn't realize that. Good news then, now let's hope we can actually carry this momentum into our next game!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Jasikeviscius is really looking sharp today.


Damn man, you jinxed him with this one 

Anyway this game was live in Lithuania. Saras didnt do too much, teams not caring till the last 6 minutes of 4th quarter, many and long as {insert anything here} timeouts = two wasted hours instead of studying. I really didnt like (again) the game from both teams, its too selfish to my european eye. Whoever has the ball goes for basket, PGs of both teams got ball back after first pass smth like only 25% of possesions... On the bright side Pacers won and after such Kaman performance I know what to choose for NBA All-Star West center


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great win!!!...

I'm very proud with our entire squad, and although it should of never been so close, a W is a W, and we'll gladly take it....

Austin Sun. MVP for sure........




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's some pictures from the game, courtesy of ESPN.









Artest looking awesome. Haha, simply awesome.









JO grabbing a crucial offensive rebound in the last minute.









Tinsley tyring to do his thing, while getting very tied up.









Harrison getting way with a foul on Brand.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

This is definatly a good win, but I want to see the Pacers beat a bad team once this year now.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

nvm


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> nvm



?


Thanks for stopping by anyway, we'll just assume you were going to say something pro-pacer. :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win. Croshere had 12 points in the 4th? That's awesome.

Did they say anything about Foster?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

tru "warier" :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score: 97-92 Pacers

Pacers Fan: 10
Larry Legend: 4
jermaine7fan: 12
rock747: 2
Pacersthebest: 3
Indystarza: 14
absolutebest: 33, but DQ'd
qrich1fan: 12
StephenJackson: 17, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA: 3

Winner: rock747


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Artest hair is awesome :biggrin:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I do not agree. Allthougt artest is my favorite player I see his hair as a distraction. If he would put that much more effort into focusing on the game and not his record label I would hate to see how good he could be..


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jdohman said:


> I do not agree. Allthougt artest is my favorite player I see his hair as a distraction. If he would put that much more effort into focusing on the game and not his record label I would hate to see how good he could be..



How does the half hour to an hour that it takes to get a haircut become a detriment to his play on the court? It's not like any player does or should practice every minute of their off time...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score: 97-92 Pacers
> 
> Pacers Fan: 10
> Larry Legend: 4
> ...


Damn, if only Artest had hit that last free throw to give us 98...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

If only the clippers scored one more field goal.


----------

